# [2009] Platinum, Silver, Gold - Marriott Timeshare



## boneyfamily (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello:

I am new to the timeshare industry for the most part and am trying to become better educated regarding how the process works from the people who have been there.

I have always played it safe and purchased Platinum timeshares (Marriott Grand Chateau and Desert Springs).  I just decided to live on the wild side and purchase 2 weeks at Marriott Marbella Beach Resort (Spain) - 3 Bedroom.  However it is a silver category (weeks 1-6; 9-11; 45-50) but we only spent $2074.00 not including transfer and closing cost for the two weeks.  Now I am seconding guessing myself, either we got a great deal and it is too good to be true or I have made a bad investment.

We are on an expat assignment in Switerland and thought we might have some trading luck in Europe if we had a European timeshare.  I am also hoping that we have trading power when we return to the states for other Marriott Timeshares.  But being I have only traded once I don't have a good feel for how this works.  Can you offer me a hand and share the ins and outs to trading.  Do you think Marriott Marbella Beach Resort (a top 30 on TUG) is a good investment or should we try to sell it......

And what are your thoughts on buying straight from the resort versus resales.  What are the pro's and con's.

Any tips would be appreicated.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 17, 2009)

Normally, I would say this would be a average trader at best, given the season. Normally see a ton of these weeks in II on flexchange during those times.

Within II, the Marriott trading preference will make this a good trader for other Marriott units. Marriott deposits are only visible by other Marriott weeks for 27 days after the deposit. After that they are visible to non-Marriott weeks subject to trading power restrictions. That preference makes even the off-season weeks a better trader in II.

With Marriott, currently there is very little downside to buying resale. And it sounds like you might have got a good price point for a Marriott 3BR week, though m/f might be steep.


----------



## applegirl (Mar 18, 2009)

I have not done much trading with my silver Shadow Ridge, in Palm Desert, California, but I am hopeful.  Another tugger who owns silver at SR as well as his father and his father's friend, have all completed many successful trades with their silver weeks.  They have gone to Hawaii multiple times and even Newport Coast in prime summer.  I think the Marriott priority in II helps a lot.  You will probably do fine if you follow all the recommendations here like booking the strongest week in your season as well as make your deposit and request as early as possible.

Best of luck!

Janna


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah - what Janna said.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 18, 2009)

The other factor on your side may be size. II gives stronger trade power to larger units. So if you deposit the 3 BR and look to trade to a 2BR, you may have better luck.

Make sure to deposit early and get that request in a year ahead if possible, esp. for the harder trades. Be realistic- don't expect peak weeks if you are trading for prime resorts and you stand a good chance of getting some nice trades. You paid a great price, so if you find it doesn't work like you expected, you can always sell in the future.

Of course, if you wait till Flexchange with the Marriott priority you will be golden.

And, buying resale was a good choice. The only thing you lose is the ability to trade for points. Given your purchase price you saved A LOT of money, so in your case buying resale was a no-brainer.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 18, 2009)

Within the Marriott system, there is some preference given to seasons. It's not that your Silver season won't pull good trades. It's that you'll be in line behind those that hold Platinum or Gold seasons asking for the same exchange. 

Outside of the Marriott system, Marriott's season assignment probably doesn't matter. I.I. will only look at the relative demand for your unit for the week you deposit.

IMO, it's always best to own where you want to go in the season you want to travel. That's why we own an Ocean Pointe silver season three bedroom unit. We wanted to travel to this resort in either November or December. Both of those months were silver season so we purchased silver season. 

Now we do exchange the studio LO portion and have done reasonably well with that unit in terms of getting out of it what we want. We have never really asked for a great deal though and, I have occasionally waited until the last minute to make an exchange. If you can book during Interval's Flexchange period (59 days or less), it doesn't matter what you're trading with. Pretty much all restrictions are removed and you can see anything available.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 19, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Within the Marriott system, there is some preference given to seasons. It's not that your Silver season won't pull good trades. It's that you'll be in line behind those that hold Platinum or Gold seasons asking for the same exchange.



But you will be in line ahead of non-Marriott owners - who if all things where equal, would have a stronger trader then you. And since the Marriott priority still applies in the FlexChange period, you can get some unbelievable trades.

And while I do not disagree with Doug's comments about owning in the season you want to travel, the Marriott priority window is a powerful trading advantage. Since your purchase is motivated by trading power, I think you have made a good decision IF the m/f are reasonable. Otherwise, in the long run you would have better served by purchasing lock-off units.

.


----------



## boneyfamily (Mar 24, 2009)

*Flexexchange  what is this and how do I use it effectively?*

Eric you mention the flexexchange for Marriott owners.  What is it and how do I use it to my advantage?


----------



## m61376 (Mar 24, 2009)

Flexchange is 59 days or less before travel. During that time you will still have a Marriott preference, which may shrink to as few as 3 days during the later parts of Flexchange.

What that means is that, during that time, virtually all trade restrictions disappear. Grids on AC's disappear as well. Thus, during Flexchange, even a Bronze studio can pull a prime 3 BR if there is one online to nab. The big benefit here to owning a low trade power Marriott is that you still have Marriott preference, meaning that there is a period of 24 days in regular trading, which may shrink to as few as 3 days in Flexchange, before non-Marriott owners can trade into a unit.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 24, 2009)

boneyfamily said:


> Eric you mention the flexexchange for Marriott owners.  What is it and how do I use it to my advantage?




Flexchange is not unique to Marriott owners. All who are I.I. members participate. As mentioned, there is still a Marriott to Marriott priorty given to Marriott owners, even in Flexchange.

The thing is, there has to be a unit still remaining at less than 2 months before your arrival date. While you can get some really great trades, don't count on getting some of the more difficult or high demand resort weeks. Those are usually gone long before the Flexchange period begins. Having said that, I have seen some really good resort weeks that have either managed to slip through the system, were deposited late or perhaps an exchange that was canceled the last minute.


----------



## Dean (Mar 28, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Within the Marriott system, there is some preference given to seasons. It's not that your Silver season won't pull good trades. It's that you'll be in line behind those that hold Platinum or Gold seasons asking for the same exchange.


Doug, I may be misunderstanding you.  Marriott does not actually control the trading power and they do not tell II to put one season above another and II doesn't use the seasons at all.  What II does is figure out your trading power based on the unit size, demand of the week, demand of the resort and how far out you deposited.  Your home resort determines your QRS in the like for like trading idea.  Ultimately it's close to the same because in general a Platinum week will be more in demand than a Gold, than a Silver and so on, but there is a lot of variability based on location and the given resort.  There are several examples where Silver will trade on par and often better than Gold and even Platinum in some cases and more examples where Gold will match or exceed Platinum.  In general the weeks that over achieve are at high demand resorts and the weeks that under achieve are at lower demand resorts due mostly to location.  Ultimately does it matter, sometimes yes and sometimes no.  Often times you'll still get that exchange to a high demand location but if you don't, you won't know this issue was the actual reason you didn't.


----------



## RJones (Nov 13, 2017)

Currently, how to the tiers work? (Silver, Gold, Platinum,etc)


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 13, 2017)

How do they work for what purpose? The only purpose in the seasons is for which weeks you can reserve. For trading there is no direct relationship, but on average a higher season would have more trading power.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 13, 2017)

m61376 said:


> Flexchange is 59 days or less before travel. During that time you will still have a Marriott preference, which may shrink to as few as 3 days during the later parts of Flexchange.
> 
> What that means is that, during that time, virtually all trade restrictions disappear. Grids on AC's disappear as well. Thus, during Flexchange, even a Bronze studio can pull a prime 3 BR if there is one online to nab. The big benefit here to owning a low trade power Marriott is that you still have Marriott preference, meaning that there is a period of 24 days in regular trading, which may shrink to as few as 3 days in Flexchange, before non-Marriott owners can trade into a unit.



It is not true that "even a Bronze studio can pull a prime 3BR if there is one to nab."  My Marriott red/platinum studio definitely does not see as many as my Marriott 1BR during Flexchange.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 13, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> It is not true that "even a Bronze studio can pull a prime 3BR if there is one to nab."  My Marriott red/platinum studio definitely does not see as many as my Marriott 1BR during Flexchange.



RJones was tacking onto a thread from 2009. We know that it either changed or it was a misconception back then.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 13, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> RJones was tacking onto a thread from 2009. We know that it either changed or it was a misconception back then.


Ah...... right...


----------

